# Mexican Drug Stores



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm on vacation in playa del carmen, and this drug store I was in had various forms of test, deca, and sustenone for sale. Is this stuff generally legit? I know you can get all kinds of other drugs in Mexico without a script.

The only thing I can differentiate is the real vs fake cohibas lol.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm on vacation in playa del carmen, and this drug store I was in had various forms of test, deca, and sustenone for sale. Is this stuff generally legit? I know you can get all kinds of other drugs in Mexico without a script.
> 
> The only thing I can differentiate is the real vs fake cohibas lol.



can’t answer sadly but brief hi jack to say:
1. I’m jealous. 
2. ‘grats on your promotion!


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm on vacation in playa del carmen, and this drug store I was in had various forms of test, deca, and sustenone for sale. Is this stuff generally legit? I know you can get all kinds of other drugs in Mexico without a script.
> 
> The only thing I can differentiate is the real vs fake cohibas lol.



I wouldn't mess with trying to bring some back home, I'd wait til I'd get home and get it in the States.

Not worth the trouble with the law down there!


----------



## mugzy (Feb 24, 2020)

There are some great pharmacies on 5th Avenue. There are also some great cigar shops.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 24, 2020)

Yes, this is where we went tonight, 5th avenue, fun place!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 24, 2020)

Try not to get beheaded while there


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 24, 2020)

Tell El Mencho I say high


----------



## Thehogsters (Feb 24, 2020)

Yes the stuff is legit. I usually get an amp or two to shoot mid week.  That testoderm hurts like a MF.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Thehogsters said:


> Yes the stuff is legit. I usually get an amp or two to shoot mid week.  That testoderm hurts like a MF.




You're pinning.... Testoderm? How are you pinning a topical patch?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 24, 2020)

Yeah all the stuff is legit as long as you stay away from shady looking places most places will shoot you up right in the pharmacy only thing is you cant bring any back even if you have a prescription I asked border patrol last time when I was getting my teeth done in Los Algodones. Shit is pricey as well I paid like $25 for shot of test cause I didn't bring any of mine with me they also offered to ship shit but the prices were not worth it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 24, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Try not to get beheaded while there



Mexico is shady as ****.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 24, 2020)

The service here is incredible though, the employees actually act like they appreciate you being here. I mean most decent hotels in the US are good, but this place is incredible.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> The service here is incredible though, the employees actually act like they appreciate you being here. I mean most decent hotels in the US are good, but this place is incredible.


Until you step outside of such a resort into the real country!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 24, 2020)

The resorts are being protected by the cartels . It’s sounds crazy but it’s true


----------



## Seeker (Feb 24, 2020)

Narcos Mexico season 2 is on. Great fuking show


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 24, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> The resorts are being protected by the cartels . It’s sounds crazy but it’s true



Watched a special about just that.  They launder billions through the resorts.  So it's in their best I test to make sure they're safe for tourists.  People get in trouble drunk and off the rez.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 24, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> The resorts are being protected by the cartels . It’s sounds crazy but it’s true



You are correct.  we have a condo in Puerto Vallarta and there's a lot of "looking the other way" going on.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 24, 2020)

Id buy some & send it home in the mail.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 24, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> Id buy some & send it home in the mail.



I thought about that, but I don't know if the prices are any good. It is like $40 / ml of deca, which I wouldn't even mess with anytime soon. The test seemed high compared to what I've seen online also. Really the main problem is I don't really know what I'm looking at. So it's probably best to just leave it be for now.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 24, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> The resorts are being protected by the cartels . It’s sounds crazy but it’s true



I don't doubt it at all.

I went down 5th again today and got hitup like 4 separate times by guys wanting to know if I needed anything. It was creepy af. Not going out there again.


----------



## Thehogsters (Feb 25, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I don't doubt it at all.
> 
> I went down 5th again today and got hitup like 4 separate times by guys wanting to know if I needed anything. It was creepy af. Not going out there again.



What resort you staying at?  I go down every year.   We have a VIP membership to Palace resorts.  Will be staying at Playacar Palace in April.  It's right beside the ferry doc. 
If you have time do the Playacrawl.   They take you to 3 clubs.  You walk right in and get VIP tables and have a personal guide.  He will make sure you get all your included drinks brought to your table. We had a blast.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2020)

this is og shadow I follow him and talk with him at times .. cool guy from Mexico used to work for the cartels


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 25, 2020)

Ya no thanks. Will. Not be going back to Mexico again. I like my head attached lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 25, 2020)

Thehogsters said:


> What resort you staying at?  I go down every year.   We have a VIP membership to Palace resorts.  Will be staying at Playacar Palace in April.  It's right beside the ferry doc.
> If you have time do the Playacrawl.   They take you to 3 clubs.  You walk right in and get VIP tables and have a personal guide.  He will make sure you get all your included drinks brought to your table. We had a blast.



We're at the Hilton Playa del Carmen, which is probably right next to your place because the ferry dock is right here. I'm a diamond member because I use my Hilton card for my business, so we stay at all their properties free most of the time. This place is all inclusive too, which is amazing because I never knew I could get an all inclusive on points.  

The gym here is awesome too. I'll post a pic tomorrow. I've been hitting it daily. Lots of equipment, trainers on staff. They even have rooms with class stuff. Place is amazing.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 28, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I thought about that, but I don't know if the prices are any good. It is like $40 / ml of deca, which I wouldn't even mess with anytime soon. The test seemed high compared to what I've seen online also. Really the main problem is I don't really know what I'm looking at. So it's probably best to just leave it be for now.



Pharm grade nandrolone is outrageously expensive.

Shop around find one of these kind of joints 

buy a lot of test cyp deca mast anavar dbol nolvadex arimidex


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 29, 2020)

Ttokyyo and Denkall... the good ol days


----------



## stonetag (Feb 29, 2020)

mistah187 said:


> Ttokyyo and Denkall... the good ol days


I just got a serious shot of pain in my ass cheek thinking about Denkall...ha!


----------



## Thehogsters (Feb 29, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> You're pinning.... Testoderm? How are you pinning a topical patch?



Maybe that's not the name if it ?  It comes in a amber 1ml vial and has 50mg prop and 200mg of E.  Owe its Testoprim.  Shit has a bite to it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 29, 2020)

testoviron


----------



## Torres (Feb 29, 2020)

Man , just buy some Test there and pin all of it before coming back to the states .


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 6, 2020)

Keep me posted on how it works, may need a quick vacation.


----------



## Jin (Mar 6, 2020)

Bring me back some roofies. No better sleep than after you roofie yourself.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 7, 2020)

Certainly makes long flights shorter!


----------



## p.dougs90 (Mar 21, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm on vacation in playa del carmen, and this drug store I was in had various forms of test, deca, and sustenone for sale. Is this stuff generally legit? I know you can get all kinds of other drugs in Mexico without a script.
> 
> The only thing I can differentiate is the real vs fake cohibas lol.



its legit but ENTIRELY over priced i asked about Test Cyp one time in Playa and they wanted 60 US Dollars for 1, I repeat 1ml of it you can almost get 2, 10ml bottles of the stuff for that price


----------

